# "The Blacklist" Fans?



## spotsmom

I absolutely love this new show.  Of course, James Spader could get up and read the phone book and it would be a wonderful performance.  There is so much action that I'm glad we record it to watch later rather than watching it at 10 pm.  Don't know if I could get to sleep after watching it.  And the interesting plot possibilities...

Anyone else liking this show?


----------



## Mollyb52

It is my favorite new show.  Love James Spader.


----------



## balaspa

I am a huge fan of Spader, and my wife and I have been enjoying it a lot. I wasn't sure what to think of it when I saw the commercials over the summer - it seemed like a cut-rate Silence of the Lambs. However, it has surprised me and I have come to enjoy it quite a bit.


----------



## AmberDa1

Love James Spader. However, think I need to give it another episode or 2, not really holding my attention


----------



## mlewis78

I watched the first episode and have been recording on my dvr.  I liked it but haven't been in the mood to watch the 2nd and 3rd episodes yet.


----------



## balaspa

I have read a few TV forums who say that the actress who plays the agent Spader's character is so obsessed with is not very good and over-acts. I haven't seen that myself.


----------



## spotsmom

If you've only seen episode 1, keep watching.  I thought that one was way overblown as a nod to Silence of the Lambs.  The episodes get better as you go along.  If James spader wasn't in it, I know it wouldn't be nearly as good.  He just brings everything to the table.


----------



## balaspa

Spader really does make the show. He could do just about anything and be good. He also does sleazy and smarmy better than anyone else.


----------



## balaspa

This week was a good episode! That actor who played the Stewmaker is Tom Noonan - the original Tooth Fair in the movie Manhunter. Creepy dude who manages to out-creep James Spader.


----------



## spotsmom

So- who do you think was the girl in the photo that Spader took from the "collection"?


----------



## balaspa

I think that was either his wife or his daughter. I think when he was telling the tale of the man who had everything taken from him (wife, job, children) with the StewMaker, that was his own story. And that the StewMaker did the taking.


----------



## Cuechick

balaspa said:


> I think that was either his wife or his daughter. I think when he was telling the tale of the man who had everything taken from him (wife, job, children) with the StewMaker, that was his own story. And that the StewMaker did the taking.


I agree kind of I think


Spoiler



it was his wife and his daughter is Elizabeth.


----------



## BTackitt

That's what I have thought since the first episode!


----------



## spotsmom

Similar thoughts, but I didn't pick it up until someone suggested it to me.  I guess that would explain why the Stewmaker ended up where he did.  Will be interesting to see what the story is with Lizzie's husband!  I must say some of the violence is a bit over the top to me.


----------



## LBrent

BTackitt said:


> That's what I have thought since the first episode!


My son and I are watching and enjoying this. We think the same thing.

Someone upthread said James Spader does "smarmy" best. Perfect word. Exactly how I've described his performances since before Less Than Zero.


----------



## balaspa

LBrent - exactly! I mean, Less Than Zero was his first big film role and he was SO evil, so...smarmy...slimy, in that role, and he has been doing it again and again since.  I love that! He's the best at smarm.


----------



## Casper Parks

Agreed, James Spader is perfect.


----------



## LBrent

I also love his vulnerability in Secretary.

My son told me that James Spader is in the new Once Upon A Time In Wonderland!


----------



## BTackitt

I always thought he was adorable in Stargate. Sooo flustered when he realized Sha'uri was now his wife.


----------



## spotsmom

I had never seen him before Boston Legal (as I recall), and thought he was a hunk then.  Just saw "Pretty In Pink" the other day and he was a cute little preppie.

But the term "smarmy" is just perfect!


----------



## Cuechick

Ok, not trying to toot my own horn but many years ago I photographed Mr. Spader for the magazine "Fame". It was a bit challenging to get this shot... he had just won a best actor award for the film "Sex, Lies & Videotape" and I guess was riding a bit high on this. I had bought some vintage wallpaper to use as a backdrop...which I had my assistant carefully tape to a wall in the rented studio space. A stylist had gotten some beautiful suits and other cloths for him to wear, which is pretty standard when shooting a celebrity portrait.

However when he came in and I started showing him the cloths, he said to me, "I only wear my own cloths". (Lord! What?) He was wearing a royal blue shirt and khakis as I recall... not really anything distinctive... and he brought no other cloths. So I thought really quick and pointing out the beautiful wallpaper back ground, I explained how I had bought this especially for the shoot and we spent all morning getting it up and what he was wearing really did not go with the type of shot I wanted to do, which would have a vintage portrait kind of feel...

He thought it all over and then took a better look at the cloths and said something like, "Well...I can wear one of these suites (which I believe were Armani)
cause it's the kind of thing I actually wear."

I remember thinking, whatever you need to tell yourself Dude! LOL!! I was just glad I was gracefully able to get the shot I wanted. I did shoot him in his own cloths against a better suited background and there were nice too. It is just funny to me that people who make a living playing different characters can be so odd about how they portray themselves.

Oh and somewhere in my storage unit, in my James Spader file, is a reel of super 8mm footage I also shot of him that day. I have never actually seen it projected though! Only looked at it with a loupe! Might be worth something now, lol!


----------



## spotsmom

Well, I guess you burst my balloon a bit there with your story.  But what a sexy photo!!!  Thanks for sharing that!!!


----------



## LBrent

Even when he's not really doing anything bad he looks as if he's up to something sneaky.


----------



## Cuechick

Hey Spotsmom,

I did not mean to make him sound like a "difficult" guy, to his credit he did do it and he was not the only actor to make this type of request... Also he was pretty young (as was I by the way ) and I think inexperinced with this kind of shoot. He did not even have a publicist with him which is pretty unusual and overall it was a great shoot. I don't think he'd really done a full on editorial shoot like that before.

I had a similar problem years later with a certain late night talk show host (and not one of the older uptight guys, but a certain hipster redhead), I had this whole fun concept and an amazing stylist who had spent a lot of time prepping and pulling cloths for him. He walked in and immediately "X"ed out all of it...! Finally after shooting some mediocre non conceptual portraits he said, "You don't look happy, what would make you happy?" and I said "If you put on the @#$& pajamas and get on the subway." Ha! he did it, the whole crew jumped on the subway train and we shot the best photos of the night. He loved them and ordered prints for his office!


----------



## Cuechick

p.s. anyone that is interested can check those pics out here:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/392344268229988352%2Fphoto%2F1
don't want to take this thread too off topic


----------



## spotsmom

Your subway story was great!!

Am wondering how long it will take for Spader to win an Emmy for "Blacklist".


----------



## balaspa

Somehow the villains are worse and worse each week! This week, The Courier, was even worse than the damn Stewmaker from the week before! My wife and I were squirming for much of this week's past episode.


----------



## spotsmom

My husband says if this violence stuff continues, he'll stop watching.  Really, is there a need for all that?  Kind of like too much swearing in a movie.

Wonder what's up with the box hubby found?  I have my suspicions on what's in it and it doesn't belong to him!


----------



## balaspa

So, what are the popular theories about who/what her husband is?


----------



## spotsmom

Thought I saw something in the documents Red gave her last night about "double agent".


----------



## Cege Smith

This has been my favorite new show of the Fall season- I'm eagerly awaiting every episode. I've loved James Spader for years, and I think he's playing the role flawlessly so far.

My only hope is that it doesn't fizzle out the way that I felt like The Following did. My husband's commented several times "Oh, great. Another show that makes the cops consistently look incompetent."

What do you guys think of Agent Ressler? I didn't like him at all in the pilot, but he's growing on me. I feel like they're setting something up between him and Elizabeth- maybe a romance if she ends up dumping Tom because he's a bad guy?


----------



## spotsmom

cegesmith said:


> I feel like they're setting something up between him and Elizabeth- maybe a romance if she ends up dumping Tom because he's a bad guy?


Thought crossed my mind too. He sure was thinking on his feet in the last episode pretending he didn't feel pain. Yikes!!

You tell me how in the world Lizzie is going to have time for a baby!!


----------



## Cege Smith

spotsmom said:


> Thought crossed my mind too. He sure was thinking on his feet in the last episode pretending he didn't feel pain. Yikes!!
> 
> You tell me how in the world Lizzie is going to have time for a baby!!


He didn't look too shabby in street clothes either.  It was nice to see him open up a little.

I was thinking about her crazy schedule in that last episode too. She goes to work...and comes home like days later.  Definitely not going to work with a baby.


----------



## yogini2

balaspa said:


> So, what are the popular theories about who/what her husband is?


 The box that was found in the flooring has the same shape as the burn mark on her arm. My guess is that the husband is working for Red, placed close to her since that is his daughter. And he fell in love with her along the way.


----------



## Paul Kohler

Love the show!  I've been a huge Spader fan ever since he was the butt head manager on Mannequin.

As for the show itself, it has a lot of promise, and I love the fact that Tom is so much of a mystery.  DVR every week!


----------



## spotsmom

yogini2 said:


> The box that was found in the flooring has the same shape as the burn mark on her arm. My guess is that the husband is working for Red, placed close to her since that is his daughter. And he fell in love with her along the way.


Great theory!! Everybody figures out stuff long before I do...


----------



## Cege Smith

yogini2 said:


> The box that was found in the flooring has the same shape as the burn mark on her arm.


  Ok- I completely missed that.

I'm not sure what the policy is on spoilery in this thread, so if it's a "No Spoilers" zone let me know!

I read in a couple of places that Lizzie's real dad shows up in one of the episodes coming up. I've been thinking all along Red's her dad too, but maybe the writers are going to play a bait and switch somewhere along the way. Lots of guessing going on in my head!


----------



## balaspa

Oohhh...I hadn't noticed the burn mark/box connection either...


----------



## Cege Smith

I keep seeing promos for tomorrow night's episode during the football game. If Tom really is guilty, he's doing a really good job playing innocent/dumb. That dear in the headlights look appears genuine, but the evidence against him is pretty convincing.


----------



## yogini2

Okay.  Now it's getting really interesting.  This show seems to be getting better every episode.  That last little bit of information is certainly puzzling.  The mark on the boxes match the mark on her wrist to me.  But I don't know what it means anymore.


----------



## balaspa

It is getting better. So, without spoilers (if that is possible) what do we think about her husband now?


----------



## Cuechick

I don't know... when Spader is not on the screen it gets pretty boring...


----------



## Cege Smith

They've been building since the start that Tom was guilty. Then they tore all of that down (supposedly) so that now he's innocent and Red was setting him up all along. I'm still not convinced- I think understanding more of why Red is obsessed with Lizzie (which they've kind of sidebarred for the moment) is going to start pulling some of the threads together again.

And who are the people across the street? That creeps me out every time they show the guy sitting there watching them through the hidden cameras. (shudder)


----------



## spotsmom

And what did Lizzie mean when she told Tom in the elevator "I don't work for the FBI"??  The guy across the street, at the end of the show, said (re Tom) "then who DOES he work for"?  My my.  At least there were bombs this week instead of knives...


----------



## Cege Smith

spotsmom said:


> At least there were bombs this week instead of knives...


Huh- there have been quite a few knives, haven't there?

So, I read EOnline religiously to keep up on the latest scoop on my favorite shows. Ironically, here was a question they featured today:

Q: I need to know who has been spying on Tom and Liz ASAP!

A: Prepare for answers, just not right away! "That will unquestionably come into play, who they are and why they're watching and the sort of Big Brother element to it," Ryan Eggold teases of Tom and Liz's Peeping Toms. But when will we learn exactly what's going on?! "At some point over the next six episodes we will get into that. They will definitely answer who these guys are and why they're watching."

 That was a whole lotta nuthin' kind of answer.


----------



## balaspa

My wife had an interesting statement about this show, she said, "It must be Spader. He must be the reason people love this show. His acting must be good enough that people can look past the plot holes and inconsistencies."


----------



## spotsmom

balaspa said:


> My wife had an interesting statement about this show, she said, "It must be Spader. He must be the reason people love this show. His acting must be good enough that people can look past the plot holes and inconsistencies."


I think you hit the nail on the head there. I probably wouldn't watch it otherwise. Of course, several times an episode I turn to my husband and say "smarmy". What a great term!!!


----------



## Accord64

I've been watching this show. Spader is excellent and his character is entertaining to watch. Not so much with everyone else.

After the last episode, I've concluded that Agent Elizabeth Keen has to be in the running for dumbest agent ever. The agency she's working with isn't much smarter, either. 

I like when a TV shows displays some intelligence. This show started off strong but has been slowly sagging under the weight of plot holes. I hope they pull it back together soon.


----------



## LBrent

spotsmom said:


> I think you hit the nail on the head there. I probably wouldn't watch it otherwise. Of course, several times an episode I turn to my husband and say "smarmy". What a great term!!!


Yup.

Also, it cracks me up the tic he does with his mouth. It looks like he's rolling a gumball around when he's been challenged and doesn't intend to answer. He looks straight ahead without blinking and does the "gumball roll" thingy and ignores whomever is questioning him.

LOVE that! He's done it in most of his acting rolls since he was young.

Truthfully, it'd make me want to strangle him if he did that when I asked him a question in real life. Lol


----------



## balaspa

I had not noticed the gumball roll before...but I will definitely pay attention now!


----------



## spotsmom

We have recently been viewing the Boston Legal series (which we own on DVD).  I was looking for the gumball thing tonight, and there it was!!!

He has so many interesting quirks and mannerisms that work so well for him.


----------



## LBrent

Yup!

I'm so glad when someone else catches his little tics too.


----------



## balaspa

I wonder if he has been doing the "gumball" from the start. Someone check "Less Than Zero" stat!


----------



## Cege Smith

Pretty In Pink came before Less Than Zero, and I'm pretty sure he was doing it back then.

"Tuff Turf" looks like the first movie (outside of TV) that he had a starring role in. Might have to see if that is on Netflix.


----------



## spotsmom

Just saw Pretty In Pink and don't think I saw him do that.


----------



## balaspa

So weird to see the guy from HOUSE as a mass-murderer!

What did you think of the previews for next week? Who is Lizzie's father?


----------



## Cege Smith

He still had the puppy dog "Wilson" look about him though. Anybody else see the cameo from the guy who played Batista on Dexter too? Lots of familiar faces this week!

Now I'm dying to know what happened in that house that it was so cathartic for Red to blow it up. 

They are dropping heavy hints that Red is Lizzie's father, and I can't think of any other reason why he'd be so dogged in being part of her life and protecting her. But then it isn't going to be totally a shock if/when that's revealed. They said in the promo "the most shocking episode yet!". Guess we'll see!


----------



## spotsmom

At least there were no knives this week.  Needles...

Yes, next week will be interesting to see the connection between Red and the guy in the hospital bed.

Re the house he blew up.  Was there something in the wall??


----------



## mlewis78

I watched on dvr later Monday night and then, more than 10 min. before the end,


Spoiler



right after Lizzie shot the guy,


 WNBC-TV carried coverage of the NJ mall gunman (which they knew little about at the time) through the rest of the hour. So I missed the end and the preview for next week. I read some comments on The Blacklist's facebook page, but I still don't know what happened,


Spoiler



except that Red blew up a house


 (I don't know whose house it was or why he did it).


----------



## Cege Smith

spotsmom said:


> At least there were no knives this week. Needles...
> 
> Yes, next week will be interesting to see the connection between Red and the guy in the hospital bed.
> 
> Re the house he blew up. Was there something in the wall??


No knives, and a lot more bodies too!

I noticed him pulling on that wall too. At first I thought it was going to show him looking at like the marks that you put on a wall as a child gets bigger (especially since he was reminiscing about watching a little girl in the yard) but that wouldn't make sense now that the house is destroyed. Something in the wall that he wanted to retrieve makes a lot of sense.

I think the guy in the hospital bed is Lizzie's father. Or the guy who she _thinks_ is her father.


----------



## BTackitt

mlewis78 said:


> I watched on dvr later Monday night and then, more than 10 min. before the end,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> right after Lizzie shot the guy,
> 
> 
> WNBC-TV carried coverage of the NJ mall gunman (which they knew little about at the time) through the rest of the hour. So I missed the end and the preview for next week. I read some comments on The Blacklist's facebook page, but I still don't know what happened,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> except that Red blew up a house
> 
> 
> (I don't know whose house it was or why he did it).


Hulu has it, as will On Demand if your service provider has that.


----------



## spotsmom

iTunes.com/blacklist has all the episodes plus 3 freebies (interviews with the cast, etc.)


----------



## balaspa

I am glad I am not the only one who missed what the whole thing with the wall was about...


----------



## spotsmom

I thought he had something hidden in the wall, but evidently not (he didn't seem to walk out with anything).  But who knows?


----------



## BTackitt

ok spoiler the wall


Spoiler



The wall was a growth chart of his child. It had been covered up with the bead-board. The house had been his with his family. Blowing it up exorcised the ghosts of his family.


----------



## balaspa

Dying to know what happens with the whole father thing this week. My wife is sure that Red is her father, but I am convinced that is just too simple...too predictable.


----------



## mlewis78

I have on-demand (Time Warner) and was going to watch it a little while ago, but the latest episode is not up yet.  Yet I'm able to get Law & Order SVU from 11/6.  I dvr The Blacklist, but they didn't show the last 10-12 minutes of the program this week.


----------



## CS

Love this show. I thought Red was the father too, but I can't see them going in that direction because everyone has made the connection. Even though it would be "predictable," I still hope they do it, because it would have the most emotional impact.

That story on the first page about Spader only wanting to wear his own clothes for a photo shoot...LOL. Honestly, I don't blame him. Who knows where those other clothes have been? I don't consider it a "diva" move. Fun story either way. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## spotsmom

BTackitt said:


> ok spoiler the wall
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The wall was a growth chart of his child. It had been covered up with the bead-board. The house had been his with his family. Blowing it up exorcised the ghosts of his family.


And how did you know that, Miss Speedy Eyes?


----------



## BTackitt

Before selling my grandma's house this summer, we had to paint over the growth chart that charted my mom & uncle, my brother and &, all three of my kids, and both of my grandparents were marked there too... I cried the whole time


----------



## balaspa

I cannot believe how excited I have become about this show. I never thought that would happen when I first saw the commercials for it over the summer - oh yeah, I said, a nice Silence of the Lambs rip-off. Now, I cant wait to see what happens next.


----------



## Cege Smith

about next week's promo!

Ok, so Red is definitely Lizzie's father. That was almost anti-climatic. I loved the last scene with the two of them talking about Lizzie's adopted father. It was probably very healing for both of them.

So, was it just me, or was there a strong undertone/warning when Red was talking to Tom?


----------



## balaspa

I still don't believe that he is. He has yet to say that he is her father. It is sure implied, but that almost seems too easy - too obvious. I am hoping that there's a surprise in store yet.


----------



## spotsmom

I haven't seen any proof at all that he's Lizzie's father.  Big hinting, but it's way too obvious for the intellect of people who can figure out the rest of the plots!


----------



## yogini2

He sure seems like he's the father.  So why make it so easy?  Maybe that's not the point of the whole show.  Adopted father gets cancer, real dad comes back to protect the daughter.  Protect from who? and from what? Not just your run of the mill bogey man that might hurt her feelings.  From who? The husband seems pretty shady to me.  He's involved somehow.   From what? What group, organization wants to get at Lizzie? Maybe he has to protect Lizzie from the really big bad guys that may come after Red through Lizzie.  Big family man suddenly disappears on Christmas eve to become this big world league criminal playing all sides of the fence.  Doing bad things but really ending up doing things for the greater good. What did he find out about all those years ago that made him drop out of his life and go in this other direction. He's as cold as ice, showing absolutely no emotion except where Lizzie is concerned, the only time you see a hint of emotion.  The only person that can emotionally stab him in the heart is Lizzie.  With a weird burn on her hand that matches the box with her husbands fake identities. What's with this wig she's wearing? What did he know back then that made him abandon the family and go after the really, really BIG bad guys? Something that took years and years to set up.  Something that required him to help out all those BIG bad guys.  Something that required rubbing elbows with some really really unsavory people and having to do them big favors to some really nasty people so that he could really understand something, I don't know what. Now he's back taking out some of the BIG bad guys.  The game is afoot.  And telling us that Lizzie is the father  just may be a minor point in the plot.  My opinion.


----------



## BTackitt

Does anyone still have the first episode recorded? Hulu only goes back 5 episodes, and I was wondering about the conversation Red had with Lizzie where he theoretically told her about his family.. did he have 1 child or 2?


----------



## balaspa

I like your thinking on that, yogini2, but at the same time I just cannot shake the feeling that there is more too it. I imagine that he is, I dunno, her uncle or something. His brother is her father and his criminal activities got his entire family, including his brother, killed. Or something even more dramatic - he vanished, his wife thought he was dead, she got into another relationship, he returns as a criminal, but others find his family and destroy them. He saves the girl, who is actually another man's daughter, and places her with a man who will keep her safe...  Something just a bit more dramatic, you know?


----------



## spotsmom

BTackitt said:


> Does anyone still have the first episode recorded? Hulu only goes back 5 episodes, and I was wondering about the conversation Red had with Lizzie where he theoretically told her about his family.. did he have 1 child or 2?


I have them all, BT. I'll go back and check, but I believe it's just one daughter.

I loved the ending of this week's show where his employee is printing out the money!!!


----------



## BTackitt

See I can't remember if he said child, or children... if he said children, then maybe that explains the girl he looked up on VICAP.


----------



## spotsmom

Interesting review of The Blacklist in our paper today.  Used the word "smarm" when describing Spader.  Also described plotlines stolen from other shows.  Since I don't watch much tv, the plotlines are all new to me (except the obvious Hannibal Lector in episode 1).


----------



## spotsmom

Just went back to episode 1.  Right after he turns himself in, the agent says "Naval Academy grad, near the top of his class, was being groomed for Admiral, in 1990 comes home for Christmas to see his wife and daughter, and never makes it."

SO, was the girl in the VICAP photo the same girl in the photo he took from the Stewmaster's book?


----------



## Cege Smith

spotsmom said:


> Just went back to episode 1. Right after he turns himself in, the agent says "Naval Academy grad, near the top of his class, was being groomed for Admiral, in 1990 comes home for Christmas to see his wife and daughter, and never makes it."
> 
> SO, was the girl in the VICAP photo the same girl in the photo he took from the Stewmaster's book?


Nice! Thanks for clarifying that question. I do note that they never said what happened to his wife and daughter...

So, on the FBI website, they said that VICAP is "is designed to collect and analyze information about homicides, sexual assaults, missing persons, and other violent crimes involving unidentified human remains."

I do think the VICAP photo is the same girl as the other photo.

Red alluded to the fact that something really bad happened in his old house. I would hypothesize it included that girl and whatever act of violence was in that record, and there were details there that he hadn't been able to get access to before.

I'm leaning toward what yogini2 said. I don't think the fact that he's Lizzie's father is being set-up as more than a minor reveal. The whole mystery of why he left in the first place and turned into the person he is? Lots more room to expand the story.

The only really glaring thing for me is that Lizzie knows she was adopted. She recognizes that Red has taken on a paternal role in her life. She knows his history- why doesn't she suspect that he could be her real father? It seems so overtly obvious (and they've set it up that way) but Lizzie doesn't appear to have ever considered that. Why?


----------



## balaspa

I hope that the pay off for all of this lives up to the hype!


----------



## spotsmom

cegesmith said:


> I do think the VICAP photo is the same girl as the other photo.


Since the photo came from The Stewmaster, was she taken by him? With him, though, I don't think you would have unidentified remains...


----------



## Carrie Rubin

I finally started watching this and now wish I would have started from the beginning. I purchased the pilot from iTunes so I could see how it all started. I can watch the last five or six episodes free online, but any before that I guess I'll have to pay for. Maybe I'll just catch them in repeats. Since I've already watched the most recent episode, I guess there's no worry about having spoilers anymore.


----------



## LBrent

cegesmith said:


> I'm leaning toward what yogini2 said. I don't think the fact that he's Lizzie's father is being set-up as more than a minor reveal. The whole mystery of why he left in the first place and turned into the person he is? Lots more room to expand the story.
> 
> The only really glaring thing for me is that Lizzie knows she was adopted. She recognizes that Red has taken on a paternal role in her life. She knows his history- why doesn't she suspect that he could be her real father? It seems so overtly obvious (and they've set it up that way) but Lizzie doesn't appear to have ever considered that. Why?


Um. As the show progresses I'm not seeing Lizzie as the brightest bulb in the lamp.


----------



## spotsmom

LBrent said:


> Um. As the show progresses I'm not seeing Lizzie as the brightest bulb in the lamp.


My husband and I both reiterate after each episode that if James Spader wasn't in it, we wouldn't watch it.


----------



## balaspa

I feel robbed! I wanted it this week.

My wife and I have also commented on how Lizzie seems a bit dim at times, however.


----------



## spotsmom

Yeah, I don't usually watch it until Tuesday and was bummed it wasn't on last night.  Are we becoming addicted?


----------



## Cege Smith

spotsmom said:


> Yeah, I don't usually watch it until Tuesday and was bummed it wasn't on last night. Are we becoming addicted?


Guilty.


----------



## LBrent

I really needed my Spader fix!

Ah well, Coven was good so....


----------



## balaspa

This week's episode really looks good, I have to say.


----------



## spotsmom

Warning!  Monday night's episode is a two parter so get ready for the "to be continued" sign just when you get intrigued.


----------



## balaspa

It was intense! I loved it. One of the best so far this season - and all due to Spader. He holds it all together.


----------



## spotsmom

Oh no!! FALL FINALE What will I do? That whole speech about why he's not ready to die yet was pure Spader.

Yep, this week's episode was really good.


Spoiler



I figured Lizzie would end up in front of "the box" at some point.


----------



## balaspa

I know, this whole idea of a Fall Finale is relatively new ... and I hate it. Just when I usually have time off from work and can watch my shows easily - they all go away for a couple of months.


----------



## balaspa

I hear that people have been very brutal towards the actress who plays Lizzie's wig that she has had to wear for the show. She had it cut into some pixie cut before the show was filmed and had to wear the wig, so the producers are hoping her hair grows out so they can ditch the thing.


----------



## PaulLev

I'm a devoted Blacklist fan, and review almost every episode - e.g., http://paullevinson.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-blacklist-19-field-transfusion.html


----------



## spotsmom

Thanks, Paul!  Maybe you can explain some of this stuff to us.


----------



## PaulLev

spotsmom said:


> Thanks, Paul! Maybe you can explain some of this stuff to us.


Any time!


----------



## spotsmom

OK, riddle me this.  Someone has pointed out that the burn mark on Lizzie's hand matched the burn mark on the buried box that had the gun and money.


----------



## PaulLev

spotsmom said:


> OK, riddle me this. Someone has pointed out that the burn mark on Lizzie's hand matched the burn mark on the buried box that had the gun and money.


Well, the two marks definitely look similar - see http://seriable.com/blacklist-unanswered-questions-2/ (#4)

But we've been given no indication as to the reason.

In general, The Blacklist owes a lot to Alias, in which Sidney Bristow (the lead character) was constantly learning that things happened earlier in her life, things the significance of which she didn't know or misunderstood. In Lizzie's case, this may be what is going on, or she may know the significance but has not yet revealed it to us (the audience) or major characters on the show.

One thing seems pretty clear to me: we know just a fraction of what is really going on with the husband - and who he really is may explain the burn marks.


----------



## spotsmom

Thanks for that link.  Interesting possibilities!

People have said this series is based on the premise from others, but seeing as how I don't watch much tv, it's all new to me.


----------



## LBrent

spotsmom said:


> That whole speech about why he's not ready to die yet was pure Spader.


Absolutely!

Spader was a complete Die Hard bada$$ this episode.Black I was LOVING it.

I was sobbing when


Spoiler



the Asian girl on his team got shot then later when he and his Black bodyguard were praying through the glass.


 He is totally gonna massacre the bad guy when he gets a chance!

Lizzie was much better and less annoying. Good to see her doing something heroic.


----------



## balaspa

Good link...and interesting ideas.


----------



## Cege Smith

That link was interesting, and just goes to show that there are a whole bunch of unanswered questions all over the place. I liked the little trivia about the numbers that are also Meghan Boone's birthday.

Can't wait to see part 2 tonight, but have a feeling this "fall finale" will be left on a massive cliffhanger.


----------



## balaspa

What a show! What a mid-season finale. 

So, do we believe what Red said on the phone?


----------



## Cege Smith

balaspa said:


> What a show! What a mid-season finale.
> 
> So, do we believe what Red said on the phone?


I know! It makes me  to have to wait until mid-January for a new episode.

I don't believe him. I was thinking about it- now he knows that these people from his past are onto him, he wouldn't want to risk losing anyone else that he cares about by dragging them in deeper. It's safer for her not to know (if it is true), plus he'd probably wonder what her reaction to that news would be, and that's not something I would want to tell someone over the phone.

More and more questions to pile on the list...


----------



## LBrent

cegesmith said:


> I know! It makes me  to have to wait until mid-January for a new episode.
> 
> I don't believe him. I was thinking about it- now he knows that these people from his past are onto him, he wouldn't want to risk losing anyone else that he cares about by dragging them in deeper. It's safer for her not to know (if it is true), plus he'd probably wonder what her reaction to that news would be, and that's not something I would want to tell someone over the phone.
> 
> More and more questions to pile on the list...


Exactly.

Reminds me of when he says, "...Of course not. I'm a criminal..."

Well, duh. Love this show.

ETA: Have I mentioned how much I don't trust the husband? I'm not buying the whole "Oh, let me adjust my glasses cuz I'm a harmless nerdy guy" act.

ETA:


----------



## balaspa

Yeah, I am not sure I believe him, either. He paused before answering, too.


----------



## spotsmom

I don't believe him either, but maybe part of me doesn't want it to be that simple.  Red sure knows something about Tom, doesn't he?  I recorded all the shows so before it comes on again I plan to watch them all again.  Hank felt superior for this week's episode when he noticed the scissors in the medical guy's pocket and then it being gone.


----------



## Cege Smith

spotsmom said:


> I don't believe him either, but maybe part of me doesn't want it to be that simple. Red sure knows something about Tom, doesn't he? I recorded all the shows so before it comes on again I plan to watch them all again. Hank felt superior for this week's episode when he noticed the scissors in the medical guy's pocket and then it being gone.


HA! I was planning to do the same thing. There's been so much that has happened since the first episode that I wanted to refresh my memory before it all starts back up again (which can't come soon enough).

I read this teaser over on EOnline yesterday:
"Prepare to learn a whole lot more about Lucy Brooks, the woman Red looked into (and had a photo of) several episodes ago. And you can expect it to intersect with Tom's storyline."


----------



## balaspa

You know, watching them all again and looking for more details is a great idea - too bad we did not save all of the episodes.


----------



## Cege Smith

balaspa said:


> You know, watching them all again and looking for more details is a great idea - too bad we did not save all of the episodes.


I'll use HuluPlus to get the last several episodes, but I just checked nbc.com and they have the pilot episode as well as episodes 6-10 up there for free. I'll get the rest off Amazon or iTunes.


----------



## balaspa

I have always loved a good villain. I think Red Reddington is both a villain and a hero of the show - making for a complicated character. I thought this was going to be a Silence of the Lambs rip-off when I saw the trailers for it over the summer, but it's turned into much more than that.


----------



## spotsmom

The producers said from the get-go that the "Silence of the Lambs" analogy would be gone after the first 2 shows.  So why have it so close to begin with?


----------



## Cege Smith

spotsmom said:


> The producers said from the get-go that the "Silence of the Lambs" analogy would be gone after the first 2 shows. So why have it so close to begin with?


I imagine that was their hook to get people intrigued and watching. I remember the early promos showing Red in the box with Liz outside. I wanted to tune in to find out what that was all about. Of course, if the plot stunk, it wouldn't have kept my interest. I think it was pretty smart marketing on their part.


----------



## balaspa

Man, I missed this show last night.

I have been watching Hostages, too, taping that one and watching it later. I watched it last night and just kept thinking - I miss Blacklist.


----------



## Guest

They just showed the season 1 finale in Australia last week. I was scared to look at this thread before in case of spoilers, but I don't think Australia was too far behind the US.

I LOVE this show. It does remind me a little of Alias, which was one of my favorite shows. I do think Red is Lizzie's father, but he wasn't going to admit it to her. I hated what Red did to Lizzie's adopted Dad. That made me sick. I have so many questions but I'm frightened that by the time the show comes back I will have forgotten everything that happens! I'll have to buy the episodes to watch on my computer I suppose, to refresh my memory. I love the show and I adore James Spader. I've adored him since the Stargate movie - boy did I have a crush on him back then! He's a great actor and just so charming and smooth. He's wonderful.


----------



## spotsmom

PaulLev said:


> I'm a devoted Blacklist fan, and review almost every episode - e.g., http://paullevinson.blogspot.com/2013/11/the-blacklist-19-field-transfusion.html


Kitten, be sure to check out this link. Very intriguing!!! And one of the words we use on this thread for James Spader is "smarmy"!


----------



## balaspa

Kitten, I tried to get into Alias when it was on and just could not. But I am loving this show.


----------



## Cege Smith

I just remembered tonight that James Spader was in Baby Boom. (Oh those 80s movies!) He is SO good at playing the villain. Of course, he had a lot more hair then...


----------



## Guest

spotsmom said:


> Kitten, be sure to check out this link. Very intriguing!!! And one of the words we use on this thread for James Spader is "smarmy"!


I had a look - the link was interesting. Smarmy works but I still thinks he's really smooth and charming. The way he talks his way out of all those messes with the bad guys - nice. I don't think many actors could perform his role like him.



balaspa said:


> Kitten, I tried to get into Alias when it was on and just could not. But I am loving this show.


Alias was a great show - although the last season wasn't as good as the others. I guess you had to watch every episode carefully though because if you missed something you'd find it hard to keep up. It was one of my favorites and I think Jennifer Garner did really well. All those action scenes, and speaking in other languages, and all the accents she had to pull off. Well done. I watched most of it on DVD because I missed it a lot on TV. Maybe that's why I was able to follow it so well, because I could stop something and watch it again if it didn't make sense. Anyway it was a great show


----------



## balaspa

I think that smarmy and smooth and charming sort of work hand in hand.


----------



## LBrent

balaspa said:


> I think that smarmy and smooth and charming sort of work hand in hand.


Lol. I was thinking that if I had to define smarmy it would be someone smooth & charming, but who squicks me out just a wee bit as well because I instinctively know that beneath the smooth charm is another layer that covers up something really odious about them.


----------



## spotsmom

LBrent said:


> Lol. I was thinking that if I had to define smarmy it would be someone smooth & charming, but who squicks me out just a wee bit as well because I instinctively know that beneath the smooth charm is another layer that covers up something really odious about them.


Perfect! I love it!!


----------



## Guest

Yes that's a great definition. Because Red is really bad underneath all that charm. I keep wanting him to succeed but he's not one of the good guys. But he's so much fun to watch!


----------



## balaspa

I think we have now accurately defined "smarmy."


----------



## spotsmom

Indeed!


----------



## balaspa

Anyone else just missing the hell out of their shows? I hate this time of year when all of the shows go away during the holidays. Some of us still want to watch TV during this time!


----------



## bordercollielady

I love Blacklist..  Spader has been eye candy since Pretty in Pink. and  He still has that swarmy charm..

And yes - not much is on right now.. my DVR tapes:
Homeland, The Americans, The Following, Scandal,  The Good Wife,  BlackList,  Downton Abbey,  The Bridge, Rizolli  and Isles,  Dallas...
I don't think anything is on right now..


----------



## BTackitt

Castle was on hiatus also, as is Almost Human. *SIGH*


----------



## spotsmom

balaspa said:


> Anyone else just missing the hell out of their shows? I hate this time of year when all of the shows go away during the holidays. Some of us still want to watch TV during this time!


That's why I'm glad I saved all of the Blacklist shows to DVR!

I'm also watching the final season of "Boston Legal" on DVD. Gotta get my Spader fix.


----------



## LBrent

balaspa said:


> Anyone else just missing the hell out of their shows? I hate this time of year when all of the shows go away during the holidays. Some of us still want to watch TV during this time!


Yup!

I watched Secretary for my Spader fix...but it's naughty sooo...lol


----------



## balaspa

He was in the latest issue of Entertainment Weekly as one of the stand-out performances of 2013 and Stephen King (writing for the magazine) but The Blacklist on his top 10 shows of 2013.


----------



## spotsmom

Has Uncle Stevie gone back to writing a regular column for EW?


----------



## balaspa

I am so bummed that this is not coming back until February. Grrr...


----------



## Cege Smith

balaspa said:


> I am so bummed that this is not coming back until February. Grrr...


I saw that it will be back on Jan. 13th. Not too long now!


----------



## spotsmom

Guess I better get with re-watching those first 10 episodes.


----------



## balaspa

Time for my wife and I to watch all 5 seasons of Breaking Bad in a massive binge-watch.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I came to the show late, and have only seen the first episode, which I liked. I can't find the 2nd through 5th episodes on On Demand, although later ones are there. The NBC app that claims to allow me to watch them doesn't list those eps either, so I guess I'll have to wait.  


Mike


----------



## spotsmom

We're switching to DirecTV next week so I have to hurry to re-watch those first 10 episodes saved on the DVR!


----------



## spotsmom

Made it through Episode 4 (the infamous Stewmaker).  I'm taking notes...


----------



## spotsmom

Through 8 episodes with2 PGA of notes. So many questions to be answered down the road. 

The 8th one ended with him accessing VICAP for Lucy Brooks age 30. Hmm.


----------



## balaspa

I dunno where I got the idea that this was not coming back until February, but I am very glad it will be back on the 13th


----------



## spotsmom

Yup.  7 days and counting!  I see that Spader is nominated for a Golden Globe Award for Blacklist.  Are we surprised?


----------



## Carrie Rubin

spotsmom said:


> I see that Spader is nominated for a Golden Globe Award for Blacklist. Are we surprised?


I think he won a few Emmy Awards for his role in Boston Legal, so I suspect a win for The Blacklist isn't far behind. I'm glad he's found a home on TV. I always enjoyed his movies, even the weird ones.


----------



## spotsmom

OK, I finished watching them all.  Saw many things I hadn't noticed before.  The whole thing with Alan Alda in the last episode was quite revealing.  I hadn't caught all that before.

Yes, Spader won several awards for Boston Legal.  I think he was the only actor to have won back to back awards for Best Actor but in two different series (The Practice and Boston Legal).


----------



## spotsmom

So, James Spader didn't even show up for the Golden Globes.  I wasn't surprised.  I can't see him hobnobbing with anyone.

But tonight, HE'S BACK!!


----------



## balaspa

Too bad he didn't win, but I am so glad that he is back on tonight!


----------



## Cege Smith

So…what did everyone think of last night's episode?

Red was pretty badass- definitely don't want to be on his bad side! Loved the brief interaction when he showed up at Lizzie's house. And Alan Alda's character- who saw that one coming??

My husband felt like they've been going a bit afield of the show's original premise. I'm glad to see the next week they'll be back to tracking down the blacklisters.


----------



## spotsmom

I just watched it tonight and had my usual confusion.  Alan Alda's character becomes even more intriguing.  I agree it was a bit different with the two plots of the Good Sam and Red tracking down all those people involved in his betrayal.

You're right- he sure is a bad A$$.


----------



## LBrent

I particularly enjoy Red being so unflinching methodical.

I find polite, charming, smooth bad guys absolutely terrifying.

Loved the whole 'stroganoff' scene. Lol

Did y'a'll notice Spader doing his 'marble rolling in the mouth' tic?


----------



## spotsmom

After someone pointed it out, I now notice the "gumball" effect every time he does it.


----------



## balaspa

I meant to come back here and comment yesterday. I LOVED the episode. It was the best yet, in my opinion. My wife and I watched it together and she commented on the "cinematic" quality of the episode. Red was brutal, ruthless, and it was a stellar Spader performance.


----------



## Robert Stanek

Great show!


----------



## balaspa

I kind of don't want it to go back the format with Red offering up someone else from the list. This past week's episode was so good and it didn't follow that format.


----------



## spotsmom

My gosh I just finished watching "Secretary".  Was that a weird movie, or what?  He hadn't grown into his gumball routine.


----------



## balaspa

Yeah, Spader has played almost nothing but creepy and smarmy from the get-go. Secretary is no exception.


----------



## BTackitt

but but... he wasn't creepy in Stargate, he was endearing.


----------



## Blerch

I barely recognize him from Stargate. Mostly because I watched the series pretty extensively too that when I think back to the movie I picture the characters from the show.

Hope that's not considered sacrilege...

Anyways. Blacklist rocks. So glad it got renewed already.


----------



## BTackitt

Oh we watch the series regularly too, but we start with the movie every time. We like him & Kurt Russell as actors, so enjoy the movie, then we just love the series. own all of SG-1 on DVD, and managed to talk a movie theater into selling me one of the promo carpets they had.

I really enjoy this series, DH is on the fence about it though. It's a little more gruesome than he likes sometimes. But that's kinda how we are for RL stuff. I'm about to get a double Bachelor's degree in Psychology/Criminal Psychology, and none of that interests him in any way.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

spotsmom said:


> My gosh I just finished watching "Secretary". Was that a weird movie, or what? He hadn't grown into his gumball routine.


Definitely a weird movie. The scene where the woman


Spoiler



stayed at the desk until he returned, even to the point of soiling herself


 was interesting to say the least. But as usual, Spader was great in it.


----------



## balaspa

There's always something creepy about Spader - even when he's a good guy.


----------



## spotsmom

Carrie Rubin said:


> Definitely a weird movie. The scene where the woman
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> stayed at the desk until he returned, even to the point of soiling herself
> 
> 
> was interesting to say the least. But as usual, Spader was great in it.


That movie was billed as a comedy/drama. I didn't see much comedy in it except the ending.


----------



## balaspa

Well, you can never tell with dark comedy. I mean, American Psycho is considered a comedy, too.

Now THERE was a movie that could have used a little Spader.

Anyway - excited to see the episode tonight!


----------



## balaspa

Good episode last night, but it was back to the standard formula for the most part. That first episode after the break was SO intense, anything was going to be a bit of a letdown.


----------



## spotsmom

Well, I liked the way Red made the FBI do his work for him so he could get that list!  And reading Lucy Brooks' obituary  And where was Tom when he was "supposed" to be in Nebraska?


----------



## rosewynters

I'm a huge fan of this show! I don't usually get into crime dramas, but the Blacklist is outstanding! Maybe its because of James Spader He's definitely a cutie.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Well, I couldn't resist it. I bought the five episodes I couldn't get On Demand and am watching the last one that aired. It has my interest and I will continue to watch for the foreseeable future. Although if it continues for too long without resolving some particular issues, I'll reconsider.

Mike


----------



## spotsmom

Sounds like it's already been renewed.  Don't know if that means next Fall, or what.  There are so many loose threads in this show, it'll take awhile to clear them up.  I just hope they don't cancel it before they are!


----------



## mlewis78

Would someone explain to me


Spoiler



what the Jane Alexander character did that got her killed?


----------



## spotsmom

She was killed because


Spoiler



she was the mole


.

You might enjoy the following blog: http://seriable.com/blacklist-unanswered-questions-2/ written by fellow KB member, PaulLev. Sure has helped me figure out what's going on!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

spotsmom said:


> You might enjoy the following blog: http://seriable.com/blacklist-unanswered-questions-2/ written by fellow KB member, PaulLev. Sure has helped me figure out what's going on!


Interesting read. Thanks.

Mike


----------



## balaspa

Another great episode - another one where Red's ruthlessness really added weight and drama to the story.


----------



## spotsmom

Man, you sure don't want to get Red mad at you! What do you think?


Spoiler



Are Lizzie and Tom gonna split?


----------



## LBrent

Red is definitely driven. The way he dispassionately deals with enemies gives me chills.

I just wish I could figure out his agenda.


----------



## balaspa

Yeah, I do often wonder exactly what Red is up to. What is his relationship to Lizzie? And what's the deal with her husband? So many questions still out there. That's why it's a good show.


----------



## balaspa

Back on tonight, I believe.


----------



## bordercollielady

Love this show.. I am still confused on the mole.


Spoiler



were there two? The younger British agent and the older woman he killed??


----------



## spotsmom

I think we have to suffer through 3 weeks (starting tonight) without the show while the Olympics take over NBC.

You got it right, BorderCollieLady!


----------



## BTackitt

Did anyone see that James Spader will be the "sentient robot Ultron" in the next Avengers movie that comes out next year?
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2395427/?ref_=tt_rec_tt
The Avengers reassemble to battle the sentient robot known as Ultron.


----------



## mlewis78

I just looked at the listings for tonight.  NBC is airing "Sports Illustrated Swimsuit:  50 Years of Beautiful.  Are they kidding?

I gladly sacrifice The Blacklist for the Olympics over the next few weeks.


----------



## spotsmom

BTackitt said:


> Did anyone see that James Spader will be the "sentient robot Ultron" in the next Avengers movie that comes out next year?
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2395427/?ref_=tt_rec_tt
> The Avengers reassemble to battle the sentient robot known as Ultron.


"Ultron is a criminally insane rogue sentient robot dedicated to conquest and the extermination of humanity". And Spader's voice. I am too terrified to contemplate seeing this. What an exquisite casting!


----------



## balaspa

It's back next Monday! Thank God!


----------



## Abalone

James Spader or Kevin Spacey could do anything and make it amazing. That said, I'm a huge fan of the show. I'm just annoyed it's been on hiatus for a few weeks now. There's literally nothing to watch and I've already gone through half a dozen books now.


----------



## spotsmom

Have you tried "True Detective"?  One weird but fascinating show. 

Every time a preview comes on for "the Blacklist" I back it up and watch again!!


----------



## KindleGirl

I've only seen the first 4 episodes. I'm going to try to catch up before it comes back on after the Olympics. Loving it so far!


----------



## balaspa

We don't have HBO, so I haven't had the chance to see True Detective.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I'm not a big fan of James Spader and when I saw the previews over the summer, I was determined not to watch it. But then the night it premiered there wasn't anything else I liked on the other channels, so I watched it. I have to say I'm a confirmed watcher now and intrigued with the show even though I get a little confused with the storyline sometimes . Can't wait for it to come back.

Joyce


----------



## spotsmom

Joyce DeBacco said:


> I get a little confused with the storyline sometimes


Precisely why I have watched every episode a second time and have pages of notes...


----------



## KindleGirl

Spotsmom...Thanks for posting that website that answers some of the questions. That helped with a few of the confusing issues I had. I watched 9 episodes this weekend so i could catch up before it starts back up tonight. I was late to the party so I had the whole season to watch this last week. It was kind of nice going right from one episode to another...I didn't forget things that way! Looking forward to tonight. Anxious to see where the Tom/Liz story goes.


----------



## LBrent

Oh, how I simultaneously love and hate Red. 

Spader was flawless, as usual,


Spoiler



but the story he told in the cell had me sobbing. Then I nearly threw something at the TV at the end of that scene! Ugh.



I really don't like the husband. What a whiner.



Spoiler



Loved the agent offering to beat him up for Lizzie.


 Lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I  keep meaning to watch this show 'cause I love James Spader in a totally creepy stalker like fashion.  I'm going to have to catch up with it.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl

LBrent said:


> Oh, how I simultaneously love and hate Red.
> 
> Spader was flawless, as usual,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> but the story he told in the cell had me sobbing. Then I nearly threw something at the TV at the end of that scene! Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't like the husband. What a whiner.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Loved the agent offering to beat him up for Lizzie.
> 
> 
> Lol


The story in the cell was pretty sad. He never did say if it was the truth or not...makes me wonder if it isn't true, but it sure had the effect he wanted it to have.

That was funny with Ressler offering to do that for Lizzie. The husband is a bit of a whiner sometimes, but I can see his point too. They basically have no life together with her job duties. Every time they plan something she can't make it. That has to be frustrating after a while, no matter who you are.


Spoiler



That's no excuse to cheat on her though, like it looks like he does in the next episode.


----------



## LBrent

Betsy, he's deliciously evil and sometimes over the top.

KindleGirl, but he had to know her job with the FBI would be extremely demanding, no? It's like he knew, but now wants to be all whiny. Ugh.



Spoiler



But it would appear that Agent Ressler's happy...for now. Muahahaha


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

With her demanding job, I can't see how she would even think of adopting a child. Who is going to care for it? Tom can't if he's working; Lizzie can't if she's always working. And why would she want to introduce a child into a home that unsavory people keep bugging? My opinion is that the marriage is doomed. 

As far as Red, I still can't figure out what his game is. It will be interesting to see where this goes.

Joyce


----------



## KindleGirl

LBrent...sure, he had to have an idea that an FBI job would be demanding, but they had started planning an adoption for 1 - 1.5 years prior to this and she didn't have the job then. I just think with Red arriving on scene and only dealing with Liz, that neither of them saw the time demand coming that it now requires. I agree with Joyce, now isn't the time for an adoption and I don't think the marriage will survive.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

So happy it's finally back. Not happy my DVR deleted the episode before I could watch it. But I caught it on iTunes. Great episode.


----------



## balaspa

It was an interesting episode with another great Spader performance. Although I was a little unsure why everyone got involved with this particular case, really.


----------



## spotsmom

What a lovely homelife Lizzie has.  Goes home one day after a car exploded in front of her, several days later she's being shot at, then she's almost been dumped i a vat of acid, confronted terrorists, etc.  I agree- how in the world did she think she either had time or could provide a good environment for a child?  At this point I'm not sure who I want to leave who most- Tom dump her, or Lizzie dump him.


----------



## KindleGirl

I always wonder why she and Ressler (and others too sometimes) go into a shoot-out with SWAT teams around them fully dressed in gear, yet they appear to have nothing on for protection...but they always come out with barely a scratch....lol.


----------



## balaspa

You can sort of understand why Lizzie says she hates her job during this last episode. Hard to like almost being killed all the time!


----------



## BTackitt

"It's My Job."


----------



## spotsmom

BTackitt said:


> "It's My Job."


  . This is a new turn of events, and we have to wait two weeks!


----------



## KindleGirl

spotsmom said:


> . This is a new turn of events, and we have to wait two weeks!


Exactly!! 2 WEEKS!!


Spoiler



If it's his job, why was he trying to adopt a child??! I suppose it would make the marriage look more real, but a child would be caught in the middle of the mess.


 Wow!


----------



## Carrie Rubin

I figured something like this was coming. I think


Spoiler



we'll be seeing a whole new side to the quiet, passive Tom. Not so passive after all...


----------



## spotsmom

Yes, I was really surprised at the ending this week.  Needless to say, I will go back and watch the episode again before the show in 2 weeks.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

So Lizzie was right to have doubts about him all along. The creep.

Joyce


----------



## LBrent

Joyce DeBacco said:


> So Lizzie was right to have doubts about him all along. The creep.
> 
> Joyce


Yup.

Red has consistently warned Lizzie about trusting her husband.


----------



## balaspa

Yeah, Red was right. They wrote that out beautifully. At this point, I have to say, this could just become The Red Reddington Chronicles and ditch the FBI angle and I'd watch.


----------



## Cege Smith

Tom must be a


Spoiler



total sociopath. I got serious chills the way he said that at the end. I can't help but draw comparisons between him and Season One Dexter. Dexter was so concerned about ensuring that he put on the proper appearances of having emotions and feelings that he was able to completely hoodwink everyone around him. But there was nothing underneath other than societal norms that had been ingrained into him by someone else.



I am dying to see what comes next&#8230;.


----------



## balaspa

I don't know what Tom is at this point. Yes, he definitely has those tendencies - but I'm not sure. It will be interesting to find out.


----------



## balaspa

*sigh* Missed seeing this show this week. You can keep The Voice, please, just give me The Blacklist.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

balaspa said:


> *sigh* Missed seeing this show this week. You can keep The Voice, please, just give me The Blacklist.


Hear, hear!


----------



## balaspa

And I wish I had Red's hat collection...  Just sayin'...


----------



## LBrent

balaspa said:


> And I wish I had Red's hat collection... Just sayin'...


He really does look dapper in those hats, overcoat, suits, etc.

Very stylish.


----------



## Cege Smith

Tonight's the night!!  I can't wait to FINALLY find out what Tom's deal is. I'm sure we'll still only find out a partial piece of the truth, but maybe we'll get the answer at least about the box...


----------



## balaspa

What an episode! And I am now in LOVE with this song that played during the show


----------



## KindleGirl

Wow! I liked the old Tom better! 


Spoiler



Next week looks very interesting and it appears Lizzie may finally get to see the real Tom. Heartbreak for Lizzie coming....


----------



## LBrent

Yikes.

Things are about to get real.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

I'm liking the direction the Lizzie/Tom story is taking, but I thought the story line with Ressler was a bit cheesy. We didn't get much insight into his and his girlfriend's budding relationship,


Spoiler



and then suddenly she dies, and they wrapped the story up so quickly. And his handing his old friend the knife to do himself in 'with honor' seemed a bit much and out of character for him. I could see Red doing that, but not Ressler.


----------



## spotsmom

Have not watched this week's episode yet.  Waiting for when I can savor it!!!  Like tonight!!


----------



## LBrent

I have a funny feeling that we're being set up for


Spoiler



Tom to get caught and Lizzie falls in Ressler's arms.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

LBrent said:


> I have a funny feeling that we're being set up for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Tom to get caught and Lizzie falls in Ressler's arms.


I think you're right!


----------



## balaspa

I agree that the Renssler story with the girlfriend seemed abrupt. I didn't realize he even had one then,


Spoiler



there she was and then she was dead.


 It was hard to get too into that story arc. However the Tom and Lizzie story more than makes up for it.


----------



## LBrent

Carrie Rubin said:


> I think you're right!


Don't get me wrong, Tom is cute, too (in that shy/nerdy/gentle way...


Spoiler



well, up until this last episode when he was scary/cute in that "let me take off my fake glasses so they don't get broken as I try to kill you cuz I'm a spy" way


...Lol).

Just sayin...


----------



## Carrie Rubin

LBrent said:


> Don't get me wrong, Tom is cute, too (in that shy/nerdy/gentle way...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> well, up until this last episode when he was scary/cute in that "let me take off my fake glasses so they don't get broken as I try to kill you cuz I'm a spy" way
> 
> 
> ...Lol).
> 
> Just sayin...


Ha, yes, that he is. Talk about a transformation.


----------



## spotsmom

Poor Ressler. He's always getting beat up. His girlfriend wasn't the smartest of people. I mean, would you get out of your FBI boyfriend's car and go investigate if there were gunshots going on? I also noticed that after Ressler tramped through all that snow to confront his old buddy (yeah, the knife thing was out of character), by the time he got back to the wreck his jeans were dry. Wish that would work for me in knee deep snow.

I thought the Cowboy


Spoiler



was shot by Tom. Then he appeared again.


. What did I miss there? As usual, I'll have to watch it again before next week.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

spotsmom said:


> I thought the Cowboy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> was shot by Tom. Then he appeared again.
> 
> 
> . What did I miss there? As usual, I'll have to watch it again before next week.





Spoiler



They're two different characters. The Cowboy was hired by Red to find information out about Tom and Jolene. The man in the car towards the end (who informed Red that the Cowboy disappeared), is Red's old friend and 'helper.' Remember his other assistant was killed when Red was trapped in the FBI safe box.


 At least that's my understanding. And I agree--Ressler's girlfriend didn't make the smartest choice getting out of that car!


----------



## spotsmom

Thank you.  My husband just told me that Cowboy was a different guy.  I had the same problem with Red's other assistant (that he ended up killing for betraying him).  Now you see why I have to watch these shows at least twice.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

spotsmom said:


> Now you see why I have to watch these shows at least twice.


Haha, that's how I feel with Person of Interest.


----------



## LBrent

Ok, to clear it up...

Cowboy was a 50 yr old black guy with a long face and a Southern sounding accent.


Spoiler



He got shot and buried by Tom


.

Dembe is around mid 30s and sounds as if he has an African accent. He is Red's long time friend/confidant/bodyguard


Spoiler



who delivered the box to Ressler's.


----------



## Raffeer

Don't know about anyone else but I plan on watching from show#1 as soon as Netflix or someplace else has it.   I seem to be missing a good deal of the plot in spite of the fact that is one of my favorites.


----------



## balaspa

I love a show that you have to watch closely, though. And this one is one of those.


----------



## spotsmom

LBrent said:


> Ok, to clear it up...
> 
> Cowboy was a 50 yr old black guy with a long face and a Southern sounding accent.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He got shot and buried by Tom
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Dembe is around mid 30s and sounds as if he has an African accent. He is Red's long time friend/confidant/bodyguard
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> who delivered the box to Ressler's.


Now, you see, I didn't know "Dembe" even had a name. Sigh.

It's a good thing I keep notes. But obviously not well enough.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Raffeer said:


> Don't know about anyone else but I plan on watching from show#1 as soon as Netflix or someplace else has it.  I seem to be missing a good deal of the plot in spite of the fact that is one of my favorites.


Amazon has it, but it's around $2.00 an episode. I caught S1E1 with Direct TV On Demand, but had to catch the next four eps on Amazon to get caught up to fill in the ones that had dropped off On Demand. It was worth it.

Mike


----------



## LBrent

balaspa said:


> I love a show that you have to watch closely, though. And this one is one of those.


When Red is watching Swan Lake


Spoiler



he has a program that he keeps glances at. The ballerinas backstage mention that tonight's performance is for a big contributor whose daughter had performed this ballet.

Pay attention to the date on the program. It's from 1987


!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

You have to pay attention to everything said and done or you'll get lost. I'm sure they're dropping clues left and right, but I'm too dense to pick up on them. Or maybe too tired that late at night.

Joyce


----------



## balaspa

Yeah, I caught the whole Swan Lake thing. I figured out that connection. 

I wonder if we'll really ever learn the story behind his family. I sort of like it being a mystery (like we never found out what Gus's life was like back in Chile on Breaking Bad).


----------



## KindleGirl

So, was Ressler's girlfriend pregnant? I see he pulled out the test box when he was gathering up her things at his place, but it never showed anything else with that, right?


----------



## spotsmom

We don't know. I doubt he will find out, but it is the FBI.


----------



## LBrent

Well, from what we saw either she was (used pregnancy test box) or he (and we, the audience) are supposed to assume she was since he looked like he didn't know then had an "Aha!" moment. 

Obviously, he can't ask her and unless it's important to the plot somehow, I doubt that we'll ever know for certain.


----------



## LBrent

Unless...

Well, we know that Red and Ressler have a history and that Ressler's perusing Red caused him and Audrey's relationship to end...So if Audrey suddenly coming back into Ressler's life was also due to Red, maybe the reason was revenge and her death?

I know I'm reaching, but...


----------



## balaspa

It's back tonight, right? I hate it when I get excited about a new episode to see that it's not on.


----------



## BTackitt

yes on tonight, and Tom is gonna be in trouble according to the trailers.


----------



## Cege Smith

Finally!! It's all going to come to a head with the Tom plot line. I read on EOnline that Tom and Lizzie were going to renew their vows- now saw the promo for next week and I'm   .

Anybody else get a little   watching Red with Lizzie at the end? He is so bad, but when it comes to her he's such the good guy. (And isn't it a very paternal thing to do- giving her the time to figure it all out on her own?  )


----------



## BTackitt

Totally tugged the heartstrings there at the end.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

cegesmith said:


> Finally!! It's all going to come to a head with the Tom plot line.


It's about time. I have a low tolerance for some kinds of plot, and this is one of them.

This show has become one of my "must see" shows. I was going to give it a pass after the first episode, but it sort of grew on me.

Mike


----------



## LBrent

cegesmith said:


> Anybody else get a little  watching Red with Lizzie at the end? He is so bad, but when it comes to her he's such the good guy. (And isn't it a very paternal thing to do- giving her the time to figure it all out on her own? )


ABSOLUTELY!



jmiked said:


> It's about time. I have a low tolerance for some kinds of plot, and this is one of them.
> 
> This show has become one of my "must see" shows. I was going to give it a pass after the first episode, but it sort of grew on me.
> 
> Mike


You and me both.

I'm feeling very smug knowing that I was right about not trusting Tom from the beginning. Hehehe

Red and Lizzie, what can I say? I'm caught between thinking he might really be her father (cuz although that would make sense, it'd be such a simplistic solution)...and thinking there's something else going on (although I can't think of what that could be).

I dunno.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

LBrent said:


> I'm caught between thinking he might really be her father (cuz although that would make sense, it'd be such a simplistic solution)...and thinking there's something else going on (although I can't think of what that could be).


Me, too. I'm trying to think of what else would make him protect her so, but that scenario seems the most likely. Which means, they've probably got something else planned entirely. Maybe he did something to her real father and feels remorse?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

They haven't brought in the time travel sub-plot yet. Red is actually Lizzie's son.

Mike


----------



## Carrie Rubin

jmiked said:


> They haven't brought in the time travel sub-plot yet. Red is actually Lizzie's son.
> 
> Mike


Ha! Now THAT would be a twist.


----------



## LBrent

Mike, you are a nut! Lol


----------



## spotsmom

So what's with the vow renewal for next week?  Some sort of trap?  Wonder if they were thorough enough to dust for prints in Jolene's "apartment".


----------



## BTackitt

And how will Tom


Spoiler



explain away the blue hippo that she just gave him, that is obviously now in the stuff from that place?


----------



## LBrent

Dun dun duuun...[insert suspenseful music]


----------



## KindleGirl

I don't think they will be


Spoiler



making Tom explain anything at this point. He doesn't know she knows about him and I think she's keeping it that way so they can set him up. That's the way the previews looked to me anyway. Pretty sure they even mentioned setting him up.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

KindleGirl said:


> I don't think they will be
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> making Tom explain anything at this point. He doesn't know she knows about him and I think she's keeping it that way so they can set him up. That's the way the previews looked to me anyway. Pretty sure they even mentioned setting him up.


Yes,


Spoiler



she's going to play the role of loving wife a little longer, at least until she and Red sort things out. I imagine THAT would not be an easy thing to do when your husband appears he wants to kill you.


----------



## LBrent

The maybe she'll fall into the strong/lonely/waiting arms of Agent Ressler! 

Dun dun duuun...[insert suspenseful music]


----------



## KindleGirl

Carrie Rubin said:


> Yes,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> she's going to play the role of loving wife a little longer, at least until she and Red sort things out. I imagine THAT would not be an easy thing to do when your husband appears he wants to kill you.





Spoiler



Exactly! I don't think I could act like the loving wife after I knew he was out to kill me! I'd be too nervous!


----------



## Guest

I'm afraid I gave up on this show. I was super into it but ever since we came back after the break I have no idea what's going on. I mean they lost me with the whole mole thing, and there are all these characters that come in and they're important then they die, and I'm like, "Who was that guy?" I just couldn't keep up so I quit. But as I read this thread everything sounds so cool! It's a shame because I love James Spader, but oh well.


----------



## spotsmom

I find much of that confusing as well. I concentrate particularly on Red and Lizzie and Tom hints. There are some other major threads but some of these weekly plots aren't necessary to the overall story.  IMHO.


----------



## balaspa

I am so sorry some of you gave up on this. I love a show where you have to pay attention and this show is one of those. I love a show that activates your brain and requires you to be anything but passive. Too many shows are so dumb you can have them on in the background and do other things and still not miss anything. For me, The Blacklist is an event show and that means butt in the seat and watching nothing but the show while it's on and I love that.


----------



## BTackitt

I am sooo totally hooked. Is this based on a book series does anyone know?


----------



## spotsmom

I have never heard that this series was based on a book series.  I don't recall seeing anything like that on the show's credits, either.


----------



## Guest

balaspa said:


> I am so sorry some of you gave up on this. I love a show where you have to pay attention and this show is one of those. I love a show that activates your brain and requires you to be anything but passive. Too many shows are so dumb you can have them on in the background and do other things and still not miss anything. For me, The Blacklist is an event show and that means butt in the seat and watching nothing but the show while it's on and I love that.


Actually I like shows like that too. Remember the show Damages? It had Glenn Close and you had to pay attention to every second because of the back and forth timeline. I also love Alias, which I'm currently rewatching. I like a show that makes you think but I just didn't understand this show once the mole thing happened. And I couldn't justify watching it when I was so confused. I suppose I could have read blogs about the show but I didn't care enough to do that. There are plenty of other shows.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

And the plot thickens! I can't see how Elizabeth can pretend she's still madly in love with Tom after learning what she did about him. They'll probably end the season without any real answers. Does anyone know how many more shows there are until the season finale?

Joyce


----------



## LBrent

All I know is that if you try to kill me, then try to be romantic...we're gonna have a problem.

:/


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Does anyone know how many more shows there are until the season finale?


I believe there are four more episodes left in the season.

Mike


----------



## balaspa

Was not overly impressed this week. The "villain" this week I found particularly lame. The scenes with Red (Spader) were great, but the rest of the story? Meh.


----------



## Cege Smith

Yep- I'm seeing 4 more episodes on the air date lists, and no new shows until 4/21.

I loved watching Liz and Red work together- but I wouldn't have let him off so easy on answering the question of why she's been part of his personal matters (or however he worded it). 

Tom is getting creepier by the minute. The little dance that he and Liz have going on can't last much longer.


----------



## spotsmom

cegesmith said:


> Yep- I'm seeing 4 more episodes on the air date lists, and no new shows until 4/21.


  NOOOO..................


----------



## mlewis78

I am watching this episode now.


Spoiler



What is going on with the episode villain pulling his nose off?


 Can someone explain this?


----------



## balaspa

mlewis78 said:


> I am watching this episode now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> What is going on with the episode villain pulling his nose off?
> 
> 
> Can someone explain this?





Spoiler



The villain had severe diabetes. I am not aware that that can eat your face off, but apparently that happened with this person


.


----------



## spotsmom

I thought I saw him remove the yucky one as well. No?


----------



## balaspa

I'm not sure. He had all of those sores all over him, too. I was unclear on how that was connected to the diabetes they said he had.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I think that all happened to him when he participated in those trials the doctor had conducted.

Joyce


----------



## Meemo

Joyce is right. It was the trial drug. Diabetes does cause people to lose extremities like feet and I think legs, not so sure about noses though.


----------



## LBrent

I'm a nurse and I've never heard of a nose being lost to diabetes. [shrug]

Here's a simplified version of what happens: Toes and feet and legs get amputated because diabetes impairs both blood circulation and dead end nerves, plus the extra sugar in the bloodstream will feed the bacteria that is an infection.

So someone might stub a toe or cut a toenail too deep, not feel the pain, get an infection and gangrene sets in. The toe continues to die and eventually the foot dies, then the leg as gangrene spreads upwards. This is why footcare (only foot doctors should cut toenails on diabetic patients) and appropriate footwear (so there's no tightness/rubbing to cause wounds) is so important in diabetic care.

It's possible to have this scenario happen with a finger and progress to the hand and arm, but since hands are more visible (unlike a foot covered in socks and shoes) an infection would be seen faster and medical staff could intervene.



Spoiler



Red and Dembe watching The 3 Stooges in the hotel room cracked me up!

They looked like 2 lil kids laughing at the TV show like that.

Lizzie was like


----------



## spotsmom

It's back tonight!  Unfortunately, I see that the last episode of the year is May 12.


----------



## balaspa

What a great episode, too! I don't want to say too much, but a great set up for the final episode. I can't wait to see how it all ends this season.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

A very exciting episode. But, as usual, I'm lost. What was Tom's purpose in getting close to Liz if he just walks away? What did his handlers want him to do?

Joyce


----------



## spotsmom

Tom said he was


Spoiler



the good guy here, and that Red was really the bad guy


. He walked away


Spoiler



because he was going to be discovered


which he was. Can't wait to see what was in the envelope Lizzie got out of the safe deposit box. I'm betting that in addition to his interest in Lizzie, Red has a motive that will of course benefit himself.


----------



## balaspa

Yep what she said! Of course - what was in that photograph?


----------



## LBrent

Holy crap!

Seriously,


Spoiler



she broke his thumb. Lizzie turns badass.


----------



## spotsmom

LBrent said:


> Holy crap!
> 
> Seriously,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> she broke his thumb. Lizzie turns bad*ss.


Oh yeah. I loved that!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Yeah, but


Spoiler



breaking his thumb


wasn't really a smart move if it enabled him to slip out of his handcuffs easily.

Joyce


----------



## LBrent

Joyce, absolutely, but still...

He was being so smug.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

LBrent said:


> Joyce, absolutely, but still...
> 
> He was being so smug.


Yes, Tom found out you should never tell a woman she doesn't have it in her...


----------



## mlewis78

I saw Blacklist vans on Maiden Lane near Water Street a little while ago while walking to the office.  I didn't see anything going on, but they don't usually shoot where the trucks would be visible.


----------



## balaspa

Oooh, interesting. Where are you mlewis?


----------



## mlewis78

balaspa said:


> Oooh, interesting. Where are you mlewis?


I'm in New York City. I work downtown, a few blocks south of South Street Seaport. Never worked down here until I got this job in February. I live west of midtown.


----------



## spotsmom

Blacklist VANS?  The first thought I had was a storyline of some monster who might throw girls in the back of a van and torture them. (This is why I record the shows and watch them in the daylight.)

If you find James Spader, could you ship him to Oregon?


----------



## mlewis78

Not sure what they are called, but I was going to say film trucks.  Haddad's name is on them.  It's the trailers that have dressing rooms and equipment for the show.  This is the second time I've seen film trucks in that spot on Maiden Lane.  The other time it was for Elementary.


----------



## balaspa

Is tonight the season finale?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Nope. There's a two parter scheduled for 5May and 17May.


Mike


----------



## bordercollielady

I watched the last episode yesterday. Geez... I really hope


Spoiler



Red is not the bad guy


. Nah.. how would they keep this going next season..


----------



## balaspa

OK, not the season ender, but definitely interesting. I was expecting something even bigger to be in that envelope, though. I hope that this season ends with as much of a bang as the previews for next week seem to indicate.


----------



## balaspa

And Red IS a bad guy. He admits it. He's a criminal. He said so in the first episode.


----------



## LBrent

balaspa said:


> And Red IS a bad guy. He admits it. He's a criminal. He said so in the first episode.


Exactly!

The difference is you always know that going in, no surprises.

Everyone else might only be hiding that they're bad.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Love the show, but it has me scratching my head at the end. Is it just me?

Joyce


----------



## bordercollielady

balaspa said:


> And Red IS a bad guy. He admits it. He's a criminal. He said so in the first episode.


He might be bad but I don't think he would bad mouthing Tom to Lizzy!


----------



## balaspa

And it's back on tonight! Getting close to the end of the season.


----------



## spotsmom

Only tonight and next week (I think). It's a long time until September.


----------



## mlewis78

I am near the end of tonight's episode.  They showed Lizzie with papers that had a picture of her father.  Who was in the photo?  I did not recognize anyone and they didn't show it very long.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Last night's episode was a first for me in that I understood everything that was going on until the last ten minutes. Then I got confused. And I don't think next week's episode will clear up too much of the puzzle as it's the season finale, and they like to leave you wondering all summer.

Joyce


----------



## balaspa

I am just dying to know who Berlin is. This show exceeded all expectations I had. I really thought it was going to be some Silence of the Lambs ripoff at first, but it turned out to be so much more.


----------



## spotsmom

Do you think Alan Alda is now nervous? I hate to think what the cliffhanger might be next week.


----------



## balaspa

I think the Alan Alda character has to be involved and, if I were him, yes, I'd be nervous. We have seen the wrath of Red Reddington and no one will be spared.


----------



## Meemo

balaspa said:


> And Red IS a bad guy. He admits it. He's a criminal. He said so in the first episode.


Absolutely. But is he "the" bad guy in the Red/Tom/Lizzie triangle, as Tom seemed to be indicating?


----------



## balaspa

Well, that remains to be seen. Hard to know where this one is going. Can they maintain this standard of storytelling into season two, that's my next concern.


----------



## balaspa

Well, that was an interesting ending to the first season. I hope that season two can continue and does not go off the rails like Heroes or The Following did. I have some thoughts - and it's gonna have to be all blacked out...so, here goes:

So,


Spoiler



we know that the photo that Berlin has is of his daughter and that it's the same photo that Red took from The Stewmaker. Makes you wonder if Berlin is known to Red, if he was responsible or what, for the death of the daughter.

Second, more hints that Red is Lizzie's father. The burns on Red's back indicate that he was there during the fire that sent Lizzie to her step-father Sam. Red saying, "Your father is dead" or "I am not your father" could be him saying, "The man your father was, namely me, is dead. I am now a monster and I became one the day you think of as the day your father died.

That would still be disappointing to me. Some other theories are that Red rescued Lizzie from the fire or, even, that he STARTED the fire.

So, I am curious to see how that plays out. I hope we get some answers, too.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Was it a cliff-hanger ending? If so, I'll pass on the last two eps until next season is ready to start.

Mike


----------



## LBrent

balaspa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Second, more hints that Red is Lizzie's father. The burns on Red's back indicate that he was there during the fire that sent Lizzie to her step-father Sam. Red saying, "Your father is dead" or "I am not your father" could be him really meaning, "The man your father was, namely me, is dead. I am now a monster and I became one the day you think of as the day your father died."


I've had this same thought more than once throughout this season.

Ugh!


----------



## spotsmom

I got the distinct impression that


Spoiler



Red was the one who got Lizzie out of the house


. At least we're done


Spoiler



with Tom


.

Great series! Going to be a long summer without it. Needless to say, I've saved the episodes so I can watch again before it resumes.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Spoiler



I was wondering if maybe Lizzie's father is the person responsible for the death of Berlin's daughter (that horrible scene where parts of her body were sent to the man imprisoned), and now Berlin has come to seek revenge and kill Lizzie as payback. A daughter for a daughter sort of thing. Maybe her real father (a not so nice guy) _did_ die in the fire, and Red rescued her, knowing that she would be at risk when this man sought revenge.


 Then again, I didn't catch everything, so I'm probably way off base. I'll watch the episode again when the new season airs. And where Tom comes in, I don't know. According to him,


Spoiler



Lizzie's father is still alive


 which pokes a hole in my theory. I heard the show will come back in September but take a three-month hiatus from November to February. Arrrgh.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I'm just as stumped as the rest of you. But as for it going on hiatus in Nov., I read that it was just going to a new time slot or day. I don't remember which.

Joyce


----------



## Carrie Rubin

Joyce DeBacco said:


> I'm just as stumped as the rest of you. But as for it going on hiatus in Nov., I read that it was just going to a new time slot or day. I don't remember which.
> 
> Joyce


It's switching to a new time spot after it's hiatus. It will be off from 11/17 to 2/1 to make way for a new show, _State of Affairs._ I wish they wouldn't do that to us.  http://www.digitalspy.com/tv/news/a570622/the-blacklist-lands-post-super-bowl-slot-on-nbc-for-2015.html#~oEfFYpiuGEDt2j


----------



## spotsmom

Carrie, I like your theory re Lizzie's father.  Definite food for thought.

Anyone have a theory on the agency Alan Alda heads?

And thanks for the news on when the show will air next fall and winter.  That's a bit depressing!


----------



## balaspa

Carrie, your theory does make sense. Somehow Berlin, Red and Lizzie are all connected.


----------



## KindleGirl

I finally got to watch the last episode.


Spoiler



Is Tom actually dead? I know that Lizzy thinks he is, but when they went back in to investigate the room where they shot him and the other guy, Tom's body wasn't there, just blood smears where he was sitting. The other guy that Red shot was still in the chair, but no sign of Tom.


----------



## spotsmom

KindleGirl said:


> I finally got to watch the last episode.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Is Tom actually dead? I know that Lizzy thinks he is, but when they went back in to investigate the room where they shot him and the other guy, Tom's body wasn't there, just blood smears where he was sitting. The other guy that Red shot was still in the chair, but no sign of Tom.


Well, that would be interesting, wouldn't it


----------



## balaspa

All good points...about Tom and such. Interesting.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Spoiler



If Tom comes back, I'm going to throw something at a wall. One of my hot-button issues is writers/producers vastly over-using the "I thought s/he was dead!" ploy.



Mike


----------



## yogini2

Spoiler



I was thinking that Red had his cleaners take away his body. Having his body discovered would come back to Lizzy. Can't have that.


----------



## Meemo

yogini2 said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that Red had his cleaners take away his body. Having his body discovered would come back to Lizzy. Can't have that.


That would make sense except for


Spoiler



that big giant blood splatter on the wall, making them the worst "cleaners" ever.


----------



## yogini2

Meemo said:


> That would make sense except for
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> that big giant blood splatter on the wall, making them the worst "cleaners" ever.





Spoiler



That also crossed my mind. For me, I'd rather think there was some reason they were not as thorough in their clean up than to think they are going to bring Tom back. Look at me, I was gut shot three times and lived! Here I am back again. I agree with jmiked about that scenario. I will be very disappointed in the writers./spoiler]


----------



## LBrent

Spoiler



I usually watch the extras after The Black List on On Demand.

The guy who does the extras is a producer or something. He made it clear that "Tom is out there" after the last episode. He said the original plan was to kill Tom off, but they reconsidered because of what fans were saying online.

Also, that Lizzie was "rescued by her father from the fire" and that "it's clear that Red's scars match hers from the fire".


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

LBrent said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> He said the original plan was to kill Tom off, but they reconsidered because of what fans were saying online.


I don't have much respect for a producer who lets fans dictate what his or her vision of a series is. Yes, I know that sort of thing happens quite a bit, but nevertheless...

Mike


----------



## spotsmom

Am going to go check out those extras with On Demand. Didn't know about them. 

Can't believe fans would want Tom alive. Can we just move on?


----------



## balaspa

I figured Tom might stick around once the commercials began running during  the show with the actor playing him in it.


----------



## mlewis78

I don't understand wither why fans wanted Tom to continue to be on the show.  The car commercial with him was an odd idea IMHO.


----------



## spotsmom

I think the consensus here is we are done with Tom!!


----------



## balaspa

Hard to get rid of a good villain, I guess. I personally wouldn't mind if he were gone, and have said before that you can also ditch Lizzie and the FBI and make this the Red Reddington Show and I'd be happy.


----------



## spotsmom

Well, I wouldn't go THAT far.  Although Lizzie does drive me crazy most of the time, if we didn't have her we wouldn't have Reddington. So I'll suffer through.


----------



## Cege Smith

#RedReturns tomorrow night!! I watched a preview on The BlackList's Facebook page. It was awesome, and I think hints at the fact that


Spoiler



Lizzie IS Red's daughter. Red is on the phone with Berlin, who is looking at a picture of Lizzie and telling Red that he's going to send pieces of her back to him just like Red did to his daughter.


But then, why give that away in a trailer? Probably means something else entirely- just to throw us off the track.

I'm hoping we learn a lot more about Red's backstory and how he became the person he is in this season.


----------



## bobbic

spotsmom said:


> I absolutely love this new show. Of course, James Spader could get up and read the phone book and it would be a wonderful performance. There is so much action that I'm glad we record it to watch later rather than watching it at 10 pm. Don't know if I could get to sleep after watching it. And the interesting plot possibilities...
> 
> Anyone else liking this show?


LOVE it. Can't wait for it to come back in the new season! Agree about the phone book thing, too.


----------



## balaspa

I am so glad that this comes back tonight! I have missed Red!


----------



## spotsmom

I am traveling and won't watch the show until I get back home.  Thank goodness for DVR! Besides, I want to catch the last 2 episodes of the past season to remember where things are!


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I could watch the whole last season again and still not know what's going on. Though I have to admit, even though I'm clueless, I still think it's captivating from start to finish.

Joyce


----------



## MyraScott

I really just watch it for James Spader.  He sparkles(and I don't mean like a vampire.)  Bald, aging, a little paunchy, but he is gripping to watch whether he's being creepy or charming.


----------



## Cege Smith

Well, they dropped a few little bombs there in last night's episode!
The Rowan/Nora thing was CREEPY.

There was a lot going on, and what I missed though was more of the Red/Lizzie interaction. It was a little light on that aspect- which is one of my favorite parts of the show.


----------



## Jaasy

Joyce DeBacco said:


> I could watch the whole last season again and still not know what's going on. Though I have to admit, even though I'm clueless, I still think it's captivating from start to finish.
> 
> Joyce


LOL, I thought I was the only one feeling this way!


----------



## balaspa

I loved Red being back. That opening scene was classic.


----------



## bobbic

Jaasy said:


> LOL, I thought I was the only one feeling this way!


Nope, not the only one. My husband has never liked the show and quit watching it last season. So last night he walks in, sits down and says "So tell me how the other one ended. I'm going to start watching it again but need to catch up." I told him he was on his own.
LOL!!!


----------



## spotsmom

bobbic said:


> Nope, not the only one. My husband has never liked the show and quit watching it last season. So last night he walks in, sits down and says "So tell me how the other one ended. I'm going to start watching it again but need to catch up." I told him he was on his own.
> LOL!!!


Last season, I watched each episode twice and took notes so I could keep it all straight!


----------



## balaspa

Yeah, really, that is a hard show to sum up quickly.


----------



## KindleGirl

Good episode and glad it's back! Next week looks interesting as well...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Yeah, I'm enjoying the return. The only thing that could spoil it is if


Spoiler



they bring back Lizzie's (ex-) husband. But I don't think they will be able to resist


.

Mike


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Actually, I think adding her husband back in would make it more interesting. The dynamics between the two has changed now and it could be very interesting to see how far he or she would go to destroy someone they once loved. And I do think the hubby felt something for her and she for him. 

Joyce


----------



## balaspa

I still insist they could get rid of Lizzie and the entire FBI storyline and just make the show The Red Zone and I'd be happy. The best scenes are when Spader is on.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Joyce DeBacco said:


> Actually, I think adding her husband back in would make it more interesting.


I can always fast-forward through any scenes with the character if they bring him back. Just as I will if they bring back Moriarty on _Sherlock_. 

Mike


----------



## KindleGirl

Yeah, Tom's not dead so I'm pretty sure they will be bringing him back. I think their story made it even more interesting because it added a twist, but I don't know how interesting it will be now that we know who he is. Guess we'll find out....


----------



## spotsmom

balaspa said:


> I still insist they could get rid of Lizzie and the entire FBI storyline and just make the show The Red Zone and I'd be happy. The best scenes are when Spader is on.


Heartily agree!!


----------



## Cege Smith

The hooded figure that was watching Lizzie throughout the episode had tortoise rim glasses that he put on the dashboard when he'd pull the binoculars out to watch her. That seems like a nod to Tom's eventual return...


----------



## balaspa

Yeah, the impression I got was that it was her husband watching her.


----------



## balaspa

Kind of hoping Mrs. Reddington sticks around for a while.


----------



## Cege Smith

I think she will- getting MLP is kind of a coup for the show I think.

I felt so bad for poor Ressler. The guy's starting to fall apart...


----------



## spotsmom

A friend of mine said Ressler reminds her of Buzz Lightyear.


----------



## balaspa

I am always so focused on Red and his dealings that I tend to ignore Lizzie and the rest of them. Ressler did react very slowly in this past episode. I am also still wondering what's going on with the director guy. Red said he heard about a diagnosis...  I can make guesses...


----------



## balaspa

Here's hoping Red just goes on a rampage tonight.


----------



## balaspa

Paul Reubens! Pee Wee Herman with a bowl cut and a turtleneck sweater! You have to love this show. It was a bit standard bad-guy last night, but still excellent.


----------



## 555aaa

NBC did a series of parody magazine covers that were themed on the show which I thought were pretty clever.

http://www.nbc.com/the-blacklist/photos/undercover-and-on-the-cover/1883356

So I had to do a parody of their parody in my signature. Love the acting in this show.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

Yes, I saw his name in the credits at the beginning and made a mental note to catch him. Then I forgot. Now that you reminded me, I realize which character he was.

But I'm afraid I'll have to record the show from now on. I'm just not alert enough that late at night to follow it. It doesn't help that I close my eyes during the commercial then don't wake up until after the show comes back and new events take place.

Joyce


----------



## SabrinaLacey

Love this show... and I noticed that Ressler was just sitting there as she was attacked. She noticed it, too. What is this guy's deal? 

And if we didn't have her and the FBI, we couldn't watch Red mess with them like little marionettes stringed to his fingertips.


----------



## bobbic

balaspa said:


> Paul Reubens! Pee Wee Herman with a bowl cut and a turtleneck sweater! You have to love this show. It was a bit standard bad-guy last night, but still excellent.


Yeah, I recognized him and Husband said NO WAY. I was able to say "I told ya so!" all night long. LOL


----------



## spotsmom

I am bummed because DH is out of town and I have to wait for him to get back before I can catch up on episodes (I'm now 2 behind and I'm betting I might miss 2 more).

As for recording, I always do because I'm afraid I'll be too scared to sleep if I watch it at 10 PM!


----------



## balaspa

My wife refused to believe it was him, too. I was finally able to convince her.


----------



## SabrinaLacey

balaspa said:


> My wife refused to believe it was him, too. I was finally able to convince her.


How'd you do that?


----------



## allazar

jmiked said:


> Just as I will if they bring back Moriarty on _Sherlock_.



did you miss me?
did you miss me?
did you miss me?
did you miss me?
did you miss me?


----------



## balaspa

I convinced her by pausing the show and pointing out that it was hard to deny that it was him when you really looked at that face. No one but Paul Reubens has that face.


----------



## BTackitt

IMDB.com Paul Reubens
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000607/?ref_=nv_sr_1
Just the 1 episode of Blacklist.... so far.


----------



## balaspa

Yesterday's episode was just so-so. The villain was kind of bleh, but it moved the overall tale along a little bit more. C'mon Lizzie, open the door!


----------



## KindleGirl

I agree, that episode wasn't terribly exciting.


----------



## bobbic

Paul Reubens was back in the latest episode. I guess I didn't realize that he works for R. Anyway, I liked the recent one.


----------



## balaspa

It was OK. I guess I am just more interested in the Red storyline than the "bad guy of the week" thing.


----------



## bobbic

balaspa said:


> It was OK. I guess I am just more interested in the Red storyline than the "bad guy of the week" thing.


Yeah, but they have to have an excuse for him to be involved with Elizabeth, I guess. They could certainly weigh the story line more heavily the other direction.


----------



## spotsmom

Caught up on the first two episodes I missed. Still haven't seen this week's. I rhink we may start learning about Red's past. Interesting that Berlin said he "connected the dots" which led him to Elizabeth Keen re getting back at Red.


----------



## spotsmom

What is with this door? Where is she?


----------



## balaspa

I have to admit, I missed where that door came from.


----------



## spotsmom

Maybe it's a new thing. 

So Naomi seems to know Lizzie and told Red "you need to tell her".


----------



## balaspa

From the previews for next week, they seem to be implying that we will finally find out what is lurking behind that damn door.


----------



## bobbic

I never saw that door before, either! Whassup with THAT? Still loving the series, though.


----------



## Meemo

Could it be Tom?


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

That was my first thought too.

Joyce


----------



## bobbic

Maybe she's got him all tied up in there, feeding him bread and water.


----------



## spotsmom

Well, that wasn't too revealing an episode this week except we learned about someone named Zoe (does she work in that "roach coach"?).


----------



## mlewis78

I saw signs near my job on Saturday about no parking Sunday night (10/27) because of Blacklist shoot.  The signs were on Maiden Lane near Water Street and on Front Street.  I think it means the big trucks (with dressing rooms and wardrobes) will park there and they will shoot scene(s) in the area, maybe near the Brooklyn Bridge.  They did some of it there last season.


----------



## balaspa

Last night was a bit blah. My wife has checked out this season. She feels that it has gone downhill and cannot even stay awake during the episodes. I am not quite there yet. Red still intrigues me.

So


Spoiler



was that Liz's husband in the room last night?


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

You mean you still don't know who's in the room? I recorded last night's episode because I can't stay awake either and was planning to watch at an earlier time to find out who was in the room. Now, you're saying I still won't know?

Joyce


----------



## Meemo

You'll know.


----------



## balaspa

Well, there's a beard involved. If they are going to have a big reveal, they shouldn't cover the reveal with a beard that makes the reveal-ee unrecognizable.


----------



## KindleGirl

balaspa said:


> Last night was a bit blah. My wife has checked out this season. She feels that it has gone downhill and cannot even stay awake during the episodes. I am not quite there yet. Red still intrigues me.
> 
> So
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> was that Liz's husband in the room last night?


Yes,


Spoiler



that was Tom in the room. It was kind of hard to make out his face with the beard, but you could tell by his voice.


----------



## balaspa

OK...thank you!


----------



## balaspa

Red's back tonight. United and discuss.


----------



## BTackitt

ok. Balspa POsted a link to the new Avengers: Age of Ultron... and as soon as I heard Ultron speak I was OMG!! JAMES SPADER! Very growley and gravelly...


----------



## balaspa

I really liked last night's show. It has been a bit slow the past couple of episodes, but last night they finally brought things back around to Red and Berlin's story. The ending was great.


----------



## bobbic

BTackitt said:


> ok. Balspa POsted a link to the new Avengers: Age of Ultron... and as soon as I heard Ultron speak I was OMG!! JAMES SPADER! Very growley and gravelly...


Seriously? Woohoo!


----------



## balaspa

Yeah, Spader did the voice and motion-capture acting for the main villain.


----------



## Carrie Rubin

I'm bummed it's going on hiatus. After next week's episode, I don't think it's back until February.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco

I notice a lot of the shows are doing that. They'll get you interested in a storyline then disappear for months. By the time it's back on, you've forgotten what it's about or you've been watching another show in that time slot on a different channel. That makes for a lot of content on the old DVR.

Joyce


----------



## spotsmom

This has been an interesting week for Red and Lizzie. I'm beginning to wonder just which side her dad was on.


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot

balaspa said:


> Last night was a bit blah. My wife has checked out this season. She feels that it has gone downhill and cannot even stay awake during the episodes. I am not quite there yet. Red still intrigues me.


Ha! I'm with your wife. Season One was a-m-a-z-i-n-g, but this season ... ugh. They really dropped the ball.


----------



## balaspa

I really liked the restart - that episode that started after the Super Bowl. Still keeping that whole Lizzie- Red thing hanging there, though.


----------



## mlewis78

I am only now watching the 1st episode of this season that aired after the Siuper Bowl.  Too bad it came on almost 20 minutes late, because my dvr doesn't know to go for an extra 18 or so minutes.  won't see the end of this episode.


----------



## spotsmom

We had the same problem, but luckily NBC re-ran the show again a few days later.  We just happened to luck into watching it then.


----------



## FMH

tapping in because I just binge-watched five episodes of season 1. I know... I'm behind. But damn, James Spader is so talented, and the story-telling is addictive! (I do yell at the screen sometimes when something unbelievable happens... but so what)


----------



## spotsmom

Yep, Spader makes the show!


----------



## I&#039;m a Little Teapot

balaspa said:


> I really liked the restart - that episode that started after the Super Bowl. Still keeping that whole Lizzie- Red thing hanging there, though.


Yeah, I have to say they're maybe--fingers crossed--trying to get things back on track.


----------

